# The Treasure Barn



## Lusker (Dec 31, 2010)

Well it allways seems to amaze what you can find crusin around the same area
Even though we been scouting this part of our country many times.

The Treasure Barn
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6





From the inside a little WTF






Found by Lusker, Dix, Aim


----------



## Incognito (Dec 31, 2010)

wow that is a nice little treasure find. The last shot is a bit freaky like some sort of holiday advert back drop.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazing find! Fantastic pics too! Cheers!


----------



## 20vturbo (Dec 31, 2010)

awesome,whats the story?


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy hells teeth !!

Pic 3 is really fantastic.

That last one ??? Bizarre...


----------



## Munchh (Jan 1, 2011)

Great find!

Such a pity the owner didn't invest in a few tarpaulins. Goldmine sat there.

Is this another case of american servicemen leaving their cars behind when a base was vacated?


----------



## RedDave (Jan 1, 2011)

When I saw your pictures, at first I thought it was this one in Portugal, which was a popular internet meme a couple of years ago: Portugal Barn Find. But yours is in Denmark I think: different cars, different barn. Nice find.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow! Love this! Agree with others about the last shot...seriously freaky. Beaut find, Lusker.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that a pile of snooker balls in the corner of the first picture? 

I love the big American wagon in #5, does anybody know what model it is?


----------



## muppet (Jan 1, 2011)

fantastic find i would love to find a place like this thanks


----------



## TK421 (Jan 1, 2011)

Heaven! Really like this


----------



## Lusker (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys glad you like it.

The Car on pic 5 is a FORD LTD STATION WAGON around 1980.

The barn is owned or use to be by a millionaire who past away some years ago.

There is more to come from this place in the spring.


----------



## mookster (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I just did a little wee of excitement


----------

